# US 1 Trucking



## marathonken (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello, 

With a 2 year old who is really into cars and trains I have set up a permanent HO scale railroad and integrated my fathers Model Motering track into it. I've been working on his original T-Jets for the past year now and have most of them running! I recently found some of my old Tyco US-1 trucks. I have two that run and the wheels spin great but the trucks don't move? I was wondering if the tires are shot or is there something else I should be looking at? Thanks for any help, hopefully I can speed up my learning curve and keep our stable of cars and trucks running well into the future!


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Marathonken, welcome ! I'm not sure what is wrong with your cars, however there is a guy on here who is doing or has done what you are. He has incorporated his trains with his SLot cars. His name on here is Slotcarman. Check out his thread on lighting up his slot cars too while your at it. 
Have Fun !


----------



## marathonken (Jan 31, 2011)

figured it out. I took some tires off JR's Lightning McQueen car I got him and it moved much better. Just need to head to the shop and find a new set that fits. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup, I was gonna say what you found out already. Tires need replacing. 

Just so you know, tubtrack (on the bay) sells reproduction pick up shoes for those US1 trucks. Also, because of their worm gear drive, they do not "roll" like a T jet. It's rather easy to strip one of the two gears by trying to push them along manually on the track. Gears are not available for them so watch the little one with them. It's good to see another RR/slot nut on here!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

